# Microsoft Office Isolated Conversion Environment & File Block Functionality Release



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Microsoft Office Isolated Conversion Environment & File Block Functionality Release*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/advisory/937696.mspx:


> Today we are announcing the availability of the Microsoft Office Isolated Conversion Environment (MOICE) feature and more widely notifying customers of the File Block functionality for Microsoft Office 2003 and the 2007 Microsoft Office system. Both features are designed to make it easier for customers to protect themselves from Office files that may contain malicious software, such as unsolicited Office files received from unknown or known sources. MOICE makes it easier by providing new security mitigation technologies designed to convert specific Microsoft Office files types, while File Block provides a mechanism that can control and block the opening of specific Microsoft Office file types.
> 
> The Microsoft Office Isolated Conversion Environment (MOICE) uses the 2007 Microsoft Office system converters to convert Office 2003 binary documents to the newer Office open XML format. The Conversion process helps protect customers by converting the Office 2003 binary file format to the Office open XML format in an isolated environment. In summary, MOICE provides a mechanism for customers to pre-process potentially unsafe Office 2003 binary documents, by virtue of the conversions process it provides customers with a greater degree of certainty that the document can be considered safe.
> 
> ...


----------

